

Cosmos Laundromat – First Cycle – Blender Open Movie Project - brachi
https://gooseberry.blender.org/cosmos-laundromat-first-cycle/

======
jetskindo
Just like YouTube helped create a new generation of movie maker, blender will
make creating high end 3d graphics child's play.

Open source really has gone a long way. And can't wait to see part 2.

